# PRESEASON: Kings @ Portland Game Thread (10/22)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-2) @ Portland Trail Blazers (1-3)
Rose Garden, Saturday October 22nd, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Joel Przybilla/Zach Randolph/Darius Miles/Charles Smith/Steve Blake 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Portland Trail Blazers board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Hart injury a true shocker 



> The wires were coming from Jason Hart's lap, sprouting out of a small black box and toward the left side of his body.
> 
> "It feels like a consistent shock," the Kings point guard said Wednesday as he sat holding an electronic stimulation machine that helps increase blood flow. "You can even turn it up."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings buzz 



> Steer clear
> Bonzi Wells limped out of the trainer's room and climbed onto a stationary bike after practice, but the Kings guard insisted all that ails him is a sore body from the rigors of practice. And injuries? Don't even knock on hardwood, please.
> 
> "I'm fine, just a little sore like everyone else but those young kids out there," he said, referring to pups such as Ronnie Price and Luis Flores. "I won't even talk about injuries. Don't want a jinx. I'm too superstitious."





> Key dates
> Saturday: At Portland. Golden chance for Price and Flores to shine in place of a hobbled Jason Hart. Does Mike Bibby shoot better early?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Price is right? 



> With Jason Hart likely to sit out Saturday's game at Portland and Sunday's game against the Phoenix Suns in Fresno, expect a lot more of Ronnie Price.
> 
> And he can hardly wait. Price, a 6-2 point guard who has been solid with the dribble and on defense, is a rookie from Utah Valley State. He was on the floor in the final seconds Tuesday against the Denver Nuggets at Arco Arena when Hart suddenly winced and went to the floor in agony with a hip pointer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wells doesn't have fond memories of Portland 

Kings notes: Bibby's shot is missing in action in preseason 

Kings buzz 



> *Kings at Portland
> Today, 7 p.m.
> *
> *What to expect from the Kings:* Some more floor time for point-guard roster hopefuls Ronnie Price and Luis Flores and better shooting from Mike Bibby. In order, Price and Flores will get a longer look with Jason Hart out because of a hip pointer. Will both make the roster? One? Bibby didn't shoot well against Denver in the last preseason outing and needs to find his groove. Brian Skinner has impressed so far in the preseason on both ends of the floor. You may also see more of Sampson to see if he'll make the roster as well.
> ...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

You guys should kill tonight! Good luck im rooting 4 u!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hope you guys win, and I hope that Bonzi plays and has a great game.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow. That's a sweet looking starting 5 - offensively.

How are you going to play defense with that crew?

Brad isn't very good.
SAR isn't very good.
Peja can defend if he puts his mind to it, but usually doesn't.
Bonzi can defend if he puts his mind to it, but usually doesn't.
Bibby isn't very good.

P.S. Not that it matters with the Blazers, I am thinking against other teams. Suggested defense against the Blazers - Keep your man in front of you and let them shoot jumpers. So easy, anyone can do it!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings by 15.


Can't wait to see them live for the first time for this season. :banana:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Of course the Kings don't have the personel to be a very good defensive team, but I have thought they looked a little better than last year. SAR is a maligned defender, but ANYONE is better than C-Webb on one leg, and his size has helped. I bet he's better than people think on D, he's never been on a team that mattered before.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I will probably be watching this game over the first game of the world series. Big fan or big loser:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-vBookie thread-:wave:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Kings by 15.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see them live for the first time for this season. :banana:


Hey! Welcome back!! :biggrin: Have fun at the game!!!


We really need a update pic of Shareef. He's still wearing the Blazers jersey in the game thread. Can get confusing. 


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win! 100-80.

Box Score


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I missed the start of the game...did anyone hear why KT didn't play???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Photos


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Hey! Welcome back!! :biggrin: Have fun at the game!!!
> 
> 
> We really need a update pic of Shareef. He's still wearing the Blazers jersey in the game thread. Can get confusing.
> ...


Thank you Twix. :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

About KT, nothing wrong with him, just Adelman wants to see whos should come of the bench and get the most points. 

Obvisely Corliss played great and IMO he should get a couple of minutes a night every game. 

But what we can get from all of this is that our team is very deep. Probably the deepest team in the league. 

Garcia = AllStar = 2007/08


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Pictures from a Blazer fan perspective (if you are interested).

Gallery


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice pics, Reep! Good seats too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Reep said:


> Pictures from a Blazer fan perspective (if you are interested).
> 
> Gallery


Here is a blowup of a good shot for you guys.










It was a good game for your team. I wish you guys the best of luck this year. Kings fans are some of the best in the league. Glad you picked up SAR, he's a class act. I wish you luck with Bonzi, you may need it.


----------

